# whacked out colours



## vonnagy (Aug 27, 2004)

I took this with a 30 sec time exposure, all i did was adjust the contrast slightly and levels - but these are some of the most garish colours i've ever photographed:


----------



## Corry (Aug 27, 2004)

Whoa!  It's still kinda awesome!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2004)

holly cow! great shot! Why it is here? ybe put it in the critique!?


----------



## terri976 (Aug 29, 2004)

i like it to... very vivid


----------



## VDUB113 (Oct 8, 2004)

Do you have it in a high res version that I could use as my desktop background?  That is AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## lomokev (Oct 12, 2004)

what time of day was that taken?


----------



## Axel (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome IMO! I wish I knew how to do that...


----------



## Lena (Oct 22, 2004)

Oh that's great!! I love it!


----------



## Moni (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeap..me too like it very much


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 22, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> holly cow! great shot! Why it is here? ybe put it in the critique!?



ditto!


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 10, 2004)

whacked out colors?
yes...

still a sweet pic?
yes...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 10, 2004)

Very Sweet pic, I wouldn't be callin it a blooper, I'd call it a well put together work of art     No accidents, it was all intentional right.....


----------



## InSpiringPhOtographer13 (Jan 3, 2005)

WHoa damn that looks like you edited it on Photoshop or something I like it though!


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 4, 2005)

Trust Mark to come out with a 'blooper' that is absolutely gorgeous ! :shock:


----------



## megrac (Jan 4, 2005)

holy crap i just want to eat all those colours.

nice to see another kiwi.


----------



## julz (Jan 5, 2005)

that is still an amazing pic


----------

